# 8Mbps speeds over Wifi ( 16Mbps Airtel plan)



## deepak77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all,

Recently i upgraded my broadband to a 16Mbps Airtel plan.  I have a Wireless 54g ADSL2+ Modem provided by Airtel , its about 2 years old ( Manufactured  by SemIndia Systems ).

When i connect my laptop via the Ethernet cable directly to the modem, and run speedtest.net , i get the promised speed of 16Mbps.

But when connecting via Wifi , the maximum speed i see is 8Mbps.

Wondering why is that so? I tried fiddling around with some of the advanced settings on the Modem like 54g Rate, multicast rate, XPress™ Technology, 54g Mode..etc , yet the max i can hit is 8Mbps over Wifi.

If i upgrade to a D-LINK DSL-2750U WIRELESS N ADSL2+ wifi router , will it solve this issue?

Deepak.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2012)

try changing channels(first try 1,6 & 11).also TP-LINK is much better than any D-Link/netgear modem/router below Rs.7000.


----------



## deepak77 (Sep 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> try changing channels(first try 1,6 & 11).also TP-LINK is much better than any D-Link/netgear modem/router below Rs.7000.



Thanks, but tried that already. Now on channel 11.  But i don't see any difference.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2012)

try downloading some big setup from microsoft site using download manager & see what speed you get.for 16mbps you should get ~1800-1900KBps.


----------

